
Lenovo ThinkPad TrackPoint Keyboard II is now available - awiesenhofer
https://www.notebookcheck.net/Lenovo-ThinkPad-TrackPoint-Keyboard-II-is-now-available.463107.0.html
======
jbj
looks very useful, but not adding a wired usb support throught the integrated
USB port seems a bit short sighted.

